# Dove Eggs



## Wendaline (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi,

We have had a half-ringed neck dove for about a year now, and until today thought she was a he. She laid an egg last night(?) and because it was cold and she wasn't tending to it this morning I took it out (she doesn't seem to miss it and didn't mind me taking it). My question is do they always lay 2? And how often? We just have the one bird and I have no idea how old she is.

Before she laid it we thought she might have been feeling a little sick (she is a very, very, very noisy bird and had been much quieter), but now she's back to her usual loud self. Could that mean she's done laying?

Also, is there anything special I need to add to her diet so she gets enough calcium? Pretty much we just give her dove feed.


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

If its her first egg she might lay one. Generally they lay 2 but no worries unless she looks really quiet and no second egg comes out, so I think she only had one.

Usually they have a 48 hr gap between eggs. Sometimes they do not sit on the 1st until the 2nd is laid.

I give mine oyster shell crushed and every now and them I give them hard boiled egg cut into very small pieces. (don't give them too much)

Its imp that you do not stay removing the eggs everytime as she will just lay more often and lose calcium.

Replace the egg with a fake or boil it and put it back. Or Since you know it is not fertile just leave her sit on it until she gives up.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Wendaline said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have had a half-ringed neck dove for about a year now, and until today thought she was a he. She laid an egg last night(?) and because it was cold and she wasn't tending to it this morning I took it out (she doesn't seem to miss it and didn't mind me taking it). My question is do they always lay 2? And how often? We just have the one bird and I have no idea how old she is.
> 
> ...


yes they usually lay two, the first time perhaps not. 

they do well with high cal grit for cockatiels. 

Im wondering also what dove species is the other half?


----------



## Wendaline (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you. I'll look into getting her some fake eggs and high cal grit (I think we just have the normal kind). 

Hehe, that's just what I heard they were called. Half Ringneck Turtle Dove or something, because the little black ring around their neck isn't a complete ring. I could have that wrong (I'm much better with mammals).


----------



## sonic-skywalker (Aug 20, 2014)

Maybe I can get some help. My bird will lay her 2 eggs, but as soon as I touch them or even slightly move them she won't sit anymore. She lays every couple months and has her calcium and vitamins, and her health seems fine. She just ends up breaking them, and then continuing to sit on them or breaks them and leaves them. Either way, I can't imagine it's all that healthy...


----------

